
Every Month This Year Has Been the Hottest in Recorded History - jonbaer
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/july-hottest-noaa-nasa-climate-environment-global
======
fractal618
This sucks.

It's really not my fault though, and there's really nothing I can do about it.

It sucks to think that if I have kids, they will be living in a shittier
world.

